# Star Wars SAGA Edition Adventures?



## ourchair (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not exactly new to Star Wars SAGA Edition, having played a Duros Scoundrel for 18 levels through about a year's worth of play, but I've only recently developed an interest in running it -- so I can add another game to my DMing repertoire -- and I just wanted to know to what extent Wizards supported the game with adventure material.

I know there's the Dawn of Defiance adventure path and a bunch of other odds and ends, but I can't seem to find a definitive index of adventures available. Seems that there were other downloadable adventures, but now that they've taken the site down there's no way for me to search what they had, let alone acquire it.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Nov 11, 2010)

I have most, but I don't think all, of the adventures that were released for Saga. I'll have to index them at some point, but I don't have time now.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 11, 2010)

There were few odds and ends in the various books but I don't think they did any downloadable adventures besides the Dawn of Defiance campaign.


----------



## masshysteria (Nov 11, 2010)

A number of books from Scum & Villainy on had encounters in the back and some even had adventures. I know Scum & Villainy had the Port Nadir adventure and a number of encounters.

Outside of that, there was Iridonian Darkness, an adventure that was cut from Knights of the Old Republic and later released as a web enhancement. Then there is the Betrayal of Darth Revan, which I believe was a game day adventure.

If you're willing to do some conversions, the OCR and RCR rules had a number of adventures/encounters put up as web enhancements.

I managed to back up pretty much most of the articles, web enhancements, and adventures from the old Wizards site. And since people will ask, here's the links to download everything from my public drop box account.

Saga Adventures: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9778763/Star Wars/Adventures.zip
OCR & RCR Adventures: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9778763/Star Wars/OCR&RCR_Adventures.zip
Saga Errata: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9778763/Star Wars/Errata.zip
Saga Articles: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9778763/Star Wars/Articles.zip
Saga Web Enhancements: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9778763/Star Wars/Web Enhancements.zip


----------



## NMC (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's a link to an old thread on the WotC message boards.

<http://community.wizards.com/go/thread/view/75862/19420914/?pg=last>

Down toward the bottom of that page there's a link to a Mediafire page with a bunch of scenarios. A group of friends and I worked on some of the titles, including "A Time of Darkness," "Trouble on Lanthrym" and "Glimmers of Light."

-Nate


----------



## darjr (Jan 10, 2016)

Also there is 

http://web.archive.org/web/20100118...om/default.asp?x=starwars/article/dodcampaign

http://swse.xphilesrealm.com/Iridonian Darkness.pdf


----------

